# Boobs



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

For the life of me I can't understand the women who opt for big boobs.  Large ones are hard on your back, make lying on your stomach difficult, and make you look ridiculous if you want to take up running for instance.  I hated the darn things when I was an adolescent.  I felt like I'd gone from being a person to being a thing as eyes seemed to always zero in on them.  I envy flat-chested and small breasted women.  Bah, humbug guys!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It had to be said...

...  and it's worse when you're blonde.  Somehow that combination = no brain, in the minds of many.  


As for the eyes...  I know a woman who once put one finger under the chin of the guy talking to her, and gently lifted it up a little so that he was looking at her face.  In public, with other people around them.  It embarrassed the poor guy dreadfully, but none of the men present did that again for the duration of that convention....


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Great story Susan.  Wish I'd thought of doing that.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I like boobs. But not too big so as to get in the way.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate mine... too big.
I used to have a nice size for really long but at some point with any weight change they would grow... In the past year I have lost some weight but I gained half a cup size... Not what I wanted...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

For medical reasons, doctors recommended that I get mine totally removed and get implants put in, and if I do, I think I'll definitely go down a size. Agreed that large ones are just cumbersome and annoying.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Agreed that large ones are just cumbersome and annoying.


Men have a similar problem with anatomy but located lower on the body. Larger can be more complicated.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

RorySM said:


> Men have a similar problem with anatomy but located lower on the body. Larger can be more complicated.


I am getting a very confused mental picture of Rory....ahem !!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't let your imagination get too wild NapCat !!!!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

RorySM said:


> Men have a similar problem with anatomy but located lower on the body. Larger can be more complicated.


Relax, people. He's talking about guys with beer guts.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I have nothing substantial to add to this conversation, but apparently I am incapable of not clicking on any link that says "boobs."

This may go a long way to explain the contents of my spam filter.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, I just had to...


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I can see how it would be hard to run with those!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmmm.....very literary subject, this.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm just imagining the directions this thread would have taken had it been posted over at the ESPN forums or something.  I'm imagining we'd have seen a lot more pics by this point!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmmm.....very literary subject, this.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yes, surprised it isn't in The Book Corner.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a bit overexerted after reading this thread.  I need to have some warm milk, lay my head on a pair of big, soft pillows and dream of...OOOOPS. Nevermind...ta-ta for now.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey!  You people quit trying to derail this thread about Boobs with all your off-topic talk about literary stuff!  

(How's that for reversing the normal trends?)


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Even literary people like to have fun.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

mattyoungmark said:


> I have nothing substantial to add to this conversation, but apparently I am incapable of not clicking on any link that says "boobs."
> 
> This may go a long way to explain the contents of my spam filter.


Haha!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

RorySM said:


> You know, I was all prepared to make the funny comment of Boobs: In general I must say that I am for them.


I was expecting the first post to be: "Made ya look!!"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with TSilver. I have ditches in both shoulders from the weight of the bra pulling down, and don't bother telling me get a bra that supports better. when you reach certain sizes, your shoulders HAVE to do duty with support. I knwo its going to be causing me back problems soon, and am seriously thinking of preventative reduction surgery. My DD is 17, and we're both praying she doesn't get much bigger than she is now, a nice "b". She has seen what I go through and does not ever want to reach my size.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have known several women who have had breast reductions, like Queen Latifah did.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree bigger is definitely not better.  I would love to have the money to do a major reduction.  My friends use to kid me about being well endowed as a teenager, I always told them I would trade them in a heartbeat.  I would have no problem being a member of the IBTC.  Think of all the nice button up blouses & sweaters I could wear.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, smaller is better, especially when you get older and they're like two hound dog ears stapled to your chest.  
I'd make an appointment right now if I had the means. I'd get other things whittled down while I was at it, too. (No, no, not my ego.)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

terryr said:


> Yeah, smaller is better, especially when you get older and they're like two hound dog ears stapled to your chest.
> I'd make an appointment right now if I had the means. I'd get other things whittled down while I was at it, too. (No, no, not my ego.)


Hehe that is the one nice thing about being brca1+...my insurance will pay for the surgery to get them removed and reconstructed. I would like to go down to a size C, I think, but I haven't decided if I want it done or not. I would likely get a tummy tuck at the same time as part of the surgery (if I go for natural material instead of implants) - also covered by insurance.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

terryr said:


> Yeah, smaller is better, especially when you get older and they're like two hound dog ears stapled to your chest.


Daisy does _not_ care for your comparison.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I seriously considered getting a breast reduction until I found a bra that fits.  I currently wear a 40GG with no back pain, no shoulder pain, no bra strap indentions, and no underwires sticking me in strange places. I even look smaller.  Now, I'm 28, so how I'll feel in another 20 years, I have no idea.  I figure there is a good chance I'll want a breast lift at some point (no bra can stop sagging), but right now I am quite comfortable.

I found a bra fitter that told me that the "tradition" of adding 3-5 inches to the underbust measurement to find the band size started before stretchy materials were common.  With a 100% woven cotton bra, you had to add the extra inches so you could breathe while wearing the bra.  Now days the materials used to make most bra bands have some stretch, so it is better to start with your underbust measurement directly as the band size.  The bra she picked for me felt way too tight at first, but once I got use to it (took maybe half-a-day), it was the most comfortable bra EVER.

If you are having trouble find a bra that fits, I strongly recommend the Panache Super Tango II and the Elomi Caitlyn. The Tango II was first bra I ever had that fit (the underwires even laid flat against my sternum...I had thought that was a myth!), but it is a balconette.  The Caitlyn fits is more comfortable because it is a more traditional/full-coverage style.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I always thought if I had to have reconstructive breast surgery that instead of having the nipple tattooed back on, I'd go for a really cool tattoo, like a dragonfly or butterfly or something. I mean, if you're gonna do it, right? I'm not saying that in a flippant way, either. I really mean that. Something that would say to other people, who would never see my naked chest but still, I'd know it was there, that I'm a survivor and I am strong. Does that make sense?


Ooooh that sounds like a good idea!! I've often thought that if I go through with the surgery that having a fake nipple would be kind of lame and embarrassing. I think I'd love a dragonfly or butterfly instead.  Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

tsilver said:


> For the life of me I can't understand the women who opt for big boobs. Large ones are hard on your back, make lying on your stomach difficult, and make you look ridiculous if you want to take up running for instance. I hated the darn things when I was an adolescent. I felt like I'd gone from being a person to being a thing as eyes seemed to always zero in on them. I envy flat-chested and small breasted women. Bah, humbug guys!


A good friend of mine, just surprised us with having a boob job and all I can think is why. I haven't told her this because she's happy about it and who am I to complain if she's happy.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

My friend got a reduction before she had and problems.
She had to go through physical therapy before insurance would pay for it.
She was so much happier after, especially being able to shop in normal stores and not paying $100+ for a bra.

I can run without a bra on, it is wonderful to be this small.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

terryr said:


> Yeah, smaller is better, especially when you get older and they're like two hound dog ears stapled to your chest.
> I'd make an appointment right now if I had the means. I'd get other things whittled down while I was at it, too. (No, no, not my ego.)


 My daughter said I shouldn't go braless, I might knock out small children. Brat. LOL


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

tsilver said:


> For the life of me I can't understand the women who opt for big boobs. Large ones are hard on your back, make lying on your stomach difficult, and make you look ridiculous if you want to take up running for instance. I hated the darn things when I was an adolescent. I felt like I'd gone from being a person to being a thing as eyes seemed to always zero in on them. I envy flat-chested and small breasted women. Bah, humbug guys!


I absolutely agree. My boobs didn't look anywhere near the size they actually are since I was almost 6 ft in height. I got SO tired of boys talking to them rather than to me!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeff_Tompkins said:


> Relax, people. He's talking about guys with beer guts.


   

Oh, guys. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

terryr said:


> "...when you get older and they're like two hound dog ears stapled to your chest..."


GOOD GOD !! I'm glad I'm not a women !!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not all bad NapCat


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Great.  Now I have to explain to my wife why I'm reading about boobs on the internet.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

musclehead said:


> Great. Now I have to explain to my wife why I'm reading about boobs on the internet.


You didn't have to click on the thread .


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> This is going to be embarrassing, but what the heck. I hadn't tried to jump rope since I gained weight. I thought the other day that it might be good exercise, so got a rope and was trying it out. Let me just say that hubby enjoyed the experience, I did not,  and the next day I went and got a sports bra. I've yet to try it out, though.


When I rode horses and did taekwondo, I wore three: two sports bras and a regular one. It was so nice not to be flopping around, I could give my full concentration either to the horse or to kicking the snot out of something. LOL. (If only I was in that shape again...)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

loonlover said:


> You didn't have to click on the thread .


............oh yeah he did....title line is "Boobs"? Come-on in boys !!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Kindleboards = Best Forum on Internet


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

NapCat said:


> ............oh yeah he did....title line is "Boobs"? Come-on in boys !!


Yeah, there's no way NOT to open a thread like this.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MY Dh would open this thread if I left KB open on my pc. Boobs is a word that catches the eye.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> MY Dh would open this thread if I left KB open on my pc. Boobs is a word that catches the eye.
> [/quote
> 
> just the word??


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Big or small, I just wish mine would have stayed one size or the other instead of getting big and then going back to small so that they look like deflated balloons.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

musclehead said:


> Great. Now I have to explain to my wife why I'm reading about boobs on the internet.


I never have to explain. My wife expects it. Lol.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wanted to comment that it CRACKS me up that there are 889 views of this thread!  How many of you guys were dissapointed?!

I agree, it's a pain to have big ones!  Mine aren't quite to the point that I'd consider a reduction, but boy do they get in the way!!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

It surprised me when I started the thread but I should have known better


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jen said:


> I just wanted to comment that it CRACKS me up that there are 889 views of this thread! How many of you guys were dissapointed?!
> 
> I agree, it's a pain to have big ones! Mine aren't quite to the point that I'd consider a reduction, but boy do they get in the way!!





tsilver said:


> It surprised me when I started the thread but I should have known better


Well, I did post that picture of a pair for "us guys."


----------

